# i actually heard this from people who thought they could hang rock



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

I had to go to work for a small general commercial contractor after the drywall co. that i hung for ran out of work. so all is well until it comes time to hang a school that we just got done framing ....... and then i lost my mind and knew i had to find a new job . they got out their cordless impacts and started to "hang". i got my screwgun and also started and then i got told that that makes to much noise and that their method was just as fast  plus the fact that none of them could hang solo they always had to guys standing walls and shooting the **** . finally found a different job thank god :clap:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

I love my cordless impact !! But only for small stuff, & cordless impacts are noisy too lol. It's good you found a job you like !!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

What was the noise they were so offended by? The dimpler? 

Sounds like you are better off!:thumbsup:


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

screwgun running wide open :thumbup:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like the quick stop action of an impact driver (works great on paddle bits), but it can't compete with any screw gun with a depth stop on it. To me, it would seem that the impact action could break down the gypsum somewhat & weaken the bond?
Steve


----------



## jimbits66 (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree stp57, impacts work great on paddle bits (spade bits?) no grabbing in small spaces to rip your wrist apart.


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

dont get me wrong i also love the impacts they are just not the right tool for the job when it comes to getting footage on the wall. i used to hate using tapcon type screws in concrete but the impact cured that .
just saying gotta use the right tool for the job


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Did they have dimpler bits loaded into the impacts? :laughing:

The whine of screwguns drives me nuts too.



> I agree stp57, impacts work great on paddle bits (spade bits?) no grabbing in small spaces to rip your wrist apart.


Pack a lunch, anything bigger then 3/8" takes forever to drill with an impact anviling away at it.


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

thats a negative clickers or to deep everywhere


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

My first thought was also that an impact might weaken the board where the screws are attached.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

i think the impact does a great job for hanging small rock jobs. 
If the impact weakens gypsum, wouldnt the skipping clutch of a speed driver be worse? 
Also IMO it is alot easier to control how deep the screw goes into the paper with an impact vs cordless drill. 
The difference to me is night & day, they dont make a standard cordless drill that would make me switch back (if i had one of those nice hilti cordless speed drivers i might reconsider) but standard cordless... aint happening


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

kj6887 said:


> I had to go to work for a small general commercial contractor after the drywall co. that i hung for ran out of work. so all is well until it comes time to hang a school that we just got done framing ....... and then i lost my mind and knew i had to find a new job . they got out their cordless impacts and started to "hang". i got my screwgun and also started and then i got told that that makes to much noise and that their method was just as fast  plus the fact that none of them could hang solo they always had to guys standing walls and shooting the **** . finally found a different job thank god :clap:


2 people to hang a 4x8? must be union guys


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

rotarex said:


> 2 people to hang a 4x8? must be union guys


hanging 12' and no they are non-union


----------



## jimbits66 (Mar 17, 2010)

???


----------



## jimbits66 (Mar 17, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Did they have dimpler bits loaded into the impacts? :laughing:
> 
> The whine of screwguns drives me nuts too.
> 
> ...


not sure what ya mean, I can chew through a 2x6 in seconds with an impact and spade bit


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

he's talking about 3/8 drywall and impact guns for putting screws and how long it takes.
he's not talking about drilling holes in studs.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> he's talking about 3/8 drywall and impact guns for putting screws and how long it takes.
> he's not talking about drilling holes in studs.


No sir, I was refering to drilling with an impact and a spade bit. I find that the hole starts REALLY fast but the second it encounters resistance it starts to anvil and turns really slow.

Maybe my bits are too dull but I find a cordless drill works alot faster than an impact for drilling holes.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

There were always a lot of
12's and 14's on the schools I worked on.
2 man crews made sense, and once you 
partnered up, and learned to work together
things really went faster.
Most of the 8's we hung were vinyl covered
pre-finished, and a second pair of hands 
was a good thing, dealing with all the
clips and T's and J's.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't imagine a commercial job
without the Milwaukee Screw Shooters.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> No sir, I was refering to drilling with an impact and a spade bit. I find that the hole starts REALLY fast but the second it encounters resistance it starts to anvil and turns really slow.
> 
> Maybe my bits are too dull but I find a cordless drill works alot faster than an impact for drilling holes.



my bad.

I have only used an impact a few times and that was because a drill was too long to fit in the opening and I didn't have my 90 deg drill. impacts aren't meant for drilling really.


----------

